# Guinea Pigs for food???



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

There was a show on the tv at work where the guy was in South America. He ate guinea pigs. He said it was better than rabbit. I was wondering if anyone on this forum has any experience with guinea pig meat?


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Wouldn't that be the Cornish Game Hen of rodents?


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey, works for me. Rabbit, squirrel, ground hogs, G Pigs? Same same. A little butter, garlic, salt'n pepper over hickory charcoal.......mmmmm. I'd give it a try. My theory is if it doesn't slither off my plate faster than I can spear it with my fork -- I'll eat it.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

I don't have any experience in eating them but there are some free ranging in my back yard. About 3 years ago I let some loose in my back yard. They are doing real good. Free ranging guinea pigs. They eat grass, weeds, and garden plants. They make it through the hot summers and the cold winters.
Every once in a while I see some babies out grazing with their mother.
They are larger than the regular cage raised guinea pig and fat.


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

power said:


> I don't have any experience in eating them but there are some free ranging in my back yard. About 3 years ago I let some loose in my back yard. They are doing real good. Free ranging guinea pigs. They eat grass, weeds, and *garden plants*. They make it through the hot summers and the cold winters.
> Every once in a while I see some babies out grazing with their mother.
> They are larger than the regular cage raised guinea pig and fat.


Will a dog or chicken wire fence keep them out of your garden?


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

*+1*



horseman09 said:


> Hey, works for me. Rabbit, squirrel, ground hogs, G Pigs? Same same. A little butter, garlic, salt'n pepper over hickory charcoal.......mmmmm. I'd give it a try. My theory is if it doesn't slither off my plate faster than I can spear it with my fork -- I'll eat it.


^ A man after my own heart :beercheer:


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

Davo45 said:


> Will a dog or chicken wire fence keep them out of your garden?


I garden in raised beds so the only thing they bother is something that drops down to about 4" from the ground. They are not really a problem. They have their own territory and do not go far from home base. They much rather would graze on grass. They do a lot less damage than rabbits, chickens, or muscovey ducks. I have those free ranging also.
I enjoy them very much. My dog protects them from predators, along with all of the other animals.


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

If your hungry, then their on the menu. Although I don't believe they will be on my dinner plate anytime soon.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

horseman09 said:


> Hey, works for me. Rabbit, squirrel, ground hogs, G Pigs? Same same. A little butter, garlic, salt'n pepper over hickory charcoal.......mmmmm. I'd give it a try. My theory is if it doesn't slither off my plate faster than I can spear it with my fork -- I'll eat it.


LOL, I think most of us on this forum think the same.

My dad killed a huge, well huge to me, rattlesnake the other day, I tried to get hubby to skin it, but he wouldn't. Guess I could have huh? But, I'm chicken 

When TSHTF, I'm all for eating anything! LOL!


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

DJgang said:


> LOL, I think most of us on this forum think the same.
> 
> My dad killed a huge, well huge to me, rattlesnake the other day, I tried to get hubby to skin it, but he wouldn't. Guess I could have huh? But, I'm chicken
> 
> When TSHTF, I'm all for eating anything! LOL!


Have eaten rattlesnake several times. It's actually very good. Thought process is what ya got to get by....:nuts:

No, doesn't taste like chicken. It is somewhat flaky like fish. Light tasting, at least the ones I've tried.

Been to the Sweetwater Rattlesnake Roundup a couple of times. It's very interesting. They waste no part of the snake.

Jimmy


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

G pigs would be on my plate if needed....not for fun though....

Jimmy


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*They make*



Jimmy24 said:


> Have eaten rattlesnake several times. It's actually very good. Thought process is what ya got to get by....:nuts:
> 
> No, doesn't taste like chicken. It is somewhat flaky like fish. Light tasting, at least the ones I've tried.
> 
> ...


They make toys for babys out of the rattlers tail ? :2thumb:


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

One thing to think about. Guinea pigs can be raised just about anywhere, live on almost nothing, and don't have to have water.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

BillM said:


> They make toys for babys out of the rattlers tail ? :2thumb:


Well ya seen the tv commerical with the snake and baby rattle and the rabbit? LMAO...

Jimmy


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

They eat them on a stick in Peru. Guinea pigs can get very loud & very spoiled. They are one of my all time favorite pets, though.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Jimmy24 said:


> No, doesn't taste like chicken. It is somewhat flaky like fish. Light tasting, at least the ones I've tried.
> Jimmy


To me rattlesnake tastes like a cross between frog legs and a very mild fish.

Of course, whooping crane tastes like a cross between bald eagle and spotted owl.  ( To any fed lurkers........that was a JOKE, ok? A freakin' JOKE)


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

tsrwivey said:


> They eat them on a stick in Peru. *Guinea pigs can get very loud & very spoiled. They are one of my all time favorite pets, *though.


No kidding ... My middle son had one named "Pig" . That thing would follow him through the house and come when called. He adored my son. Would whistle when he heard his footsteps coming up the stairs. Didn't whistle for anybody else's footprints ...

He lived 10 years before we had to have him put to sleep (abdominal tumor) ... 

All that remininscing said ... I'd eat one in a pinch ... tastes like squab, I hear ... (another joke you lurkers!! ) :2thumb:


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

horseman09 said:


> Of course, whooping crane tastes like a cross between bald eagle and spotted owl.  ( To any fed lurkers........that was a JOKE, ok? A freakin' JOKE)


I actually busted out laughing!

I would think anything thats cheap and easy to breed is fair 'game', and a good idea.

I even posted about goldfish! Your idea is much better.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL Horseman!!!!! Don't try to be politically correct.. too dang much of that afloat already.. just blurt it out. Don't be afraid. LOL that was just too refreshing. You made my day.. thanks.
The hardline conservative of the group, me.


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

power said:


> I garden in raised beds so the only thing they bother is something that drops down to about 4" from the ground. They are not really a problem. They have their own territory and do not go far from home base. They much rather would graze on grass. They do a lot less damage than rabbits, chickens, or muscovey ducks. I have those free ranging also.
> I enjoy them very much. My dog protects them from predators, along with all of the other animals.


Ok cool, I garden in raised beds as well the shortest are made from 1"x6" boards, and raise okra, bush peas and beans in them. My other beds are 10-12" tall, so I shouldn't have to worry about them getting into the garden crops. I don't believe there are any ordinances against them as a man up the road from me has been raising and selling them since before we moved here 10 years ago.

Do you have any cats in your yard?


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

Davo45 said:


> Ok cool, I garden in raised beds as well the shortest are made from 1"x6" boards, and raise okra, bush peas and beans in them. My other beds are 10-12" tall, so I shouldn't have to worry about them getting into the garden crops. I don't believe there are any ordinances against them as a man up the road from me has been raising and selling them since before we moved here 10 years ago.
> 
> Do you have any cats in your yard?


Cats are just about the only thing that my dog does not allow on my place. I am sure they come by sometimes when she is sleeping. The guinea pigs live in a long line of pampas grass. It runs along the fence line on one side. Not much can get to them when they are in there. They keep a good lookout when they are out grazing. I did have one of my lizards catch a couple of them last year.


----------

